# Looking for a good spicy bbq sauce recipe



## timmyt509 (Oct 3, 2013)

If anyone is willing to share a good recipe for a spicy bbq sauce I would really appreciate it. I am cooking for a wedding and the groom likes spicy sauce.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 3, 2013)

Ditto.  I've tried to make sauce and quite frankly, it sucked.  Come on, y'all!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Oct 4, 2013)

Try this, it's a good one:

[h1]Chipotle Barbecue sauce[/h1]

2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup water
2 cans chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
[h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Heat oil in a sauce pan. Add onions and garlic. Sauté until soft. Stir in brown sugar, celery salt and black pepper. Add remaining ingredients and simmer until the sauce thickens.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2013)

This is my families BBQ sauce, I won't bore you with the stories. It is most definitely West Texas BBQ sauce.

2 gal. good quality Ketchup

2C liquid smoke

4C Light Brown Sugar

2C Lea & Perrins

2T Crushed Cayenne

2T Crushed Black Pepper

1T Ground Cloves (you want spicy, double the Cloves)

Boil it for 20 mins, thinning (if needed), with apple juice & apple vinegar (personally you can't get it too thick).

This sauce will stick to the meat and its pretty dang tastee! Some folks don't want smoke in their sauce, I do. It makes a huge difference. Be careful with the cloves...... they'll hurt ya.

You do know using the search function there is a huge recipe base to draw from, also Jeff I hear has a sauce that'll drive folks wild!


----------



## timmyt509 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you foamheart!


----------



## timmyt509 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks ironhorse07!


----------

